# watching English soccer in Dubai on tv/internet



## AjAx30 (Aug 2, 2014)

i have just moved to dubai, but will be staying in a furnished apartment for 3 months before i get my own place. The apartment doesnt show EPL matches..

What is the best way to be able to watch the soccer live on tv? I have subscribed to LFCTV for those matches but i would like to watch more..


----------



## Tahan (Jan 4, 2015)

U have to take a sports package from etisalat which will cost u around 59dirhams per month n has 14sports channels it will broadcast all the epl,champs league, la liga matches for u.tht is the best way of u want to watch all the matches.
Ps- only 2 channels r with English commentary n other r Arabic but they show all the matches.


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi there,

BeIN sports hold the exclusive rights for the EPL in the UAE, if you have a tv sub with DU or etisalat, you can add BeIN channels to your package I think it cost roughly 77 AED per month, 

another thing you could do is buy the subscription for online streaming from their site, which works out cheaper I believe, Get beIN | beIN SPORTS EN check it out on here

and there is always streaming from online sources.. which is free and not allowed!


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

or go somewhere like the rose and crown pub in Tecom, they seem to shown English premier leage back to back most weekends.... good food too!


----------

